# Huge cage for G.gongylodes



## leviatan (Aug 12, 2009)

I've made with my father a huge cage for _Gongylus gongylodes _ yesterday.

116cm/ 63cm/ 76cm high


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! That setup looks great!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 12, 2009)

That is an awesome setup!  

I'm going to try and build be one of those. B)


----------



## Vlodek (Aug 12, 2009)

That's a really nice net cage for G. gongylodes! I'm more than sure that all your violin mantids are enjoying the space.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2009)

I might pay them a visit myself!


----------



## leviatan (Aug 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I might pay them a visit myself!


My younger sister says that this setup looks like a baby bed/cradle


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice - a very cheap substitute for them net cages. Probably a lot more convenient as well.


----------



## Gurd (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad they are doing well mate

Nice cage, so much more satisfying making your own isn't it


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 16, 2009)

How did you connect the place where 3 boards come together (vertex)?


----------



## albedoa (Aug 20, 2009)

How are you controlling humidity in that?


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

That is a nice setup! I wish i had something like that...are they communal?


----------



## Opivy (Aug 20, 2009)

I would love to find someone kind enough to make a blue prints to build something like this. What kind of mesh did you use? it looks beautiful!


----------



## leviatan (Aug 20, 2009)

Opivy said:


> I would love to find someone kind enough to make a blue prints to build something like this. What kind of mesh did you use? it looks beautiful!


It's just an old curtain  

To keep humidity on good level I spray all setup for 2-3 days.


----------

